# How much is this original T-jet worth?



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Aurora '69 Torino.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

A question first, the photo makes it look painted. Is it?

And, is that window post bent or is it just the angle of the camera?

Thanks,
Old Blue


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

It is not painted!The window post is a little bent.I don't think I should attempt to fix it or damage may result!


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

The front bumper is not original. If the rest is original and in good shape it's worth quite a bit. I'd say $50 - $200 depending on the day.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

still not bad !It runs pretty well too! Here is the rear view


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*'rithmatic*

With a few exceptions many T-jets in black bring stupid money. 

With a few exceptions many T-jet Fords bring stupid money.

This car falls into both catagories.

Simple math!

The gumball bumper is no biggee. It's a simple fix. Unless somebody really swabbed her down with tube glue it wont count against her.

The post is clearly doinked and will count against her. The only thing worse would be to try and bend it back and bust it for sure.

Ultimately the overall good condition (from what can be seen) combined with the rarity of the model (specifically color) means that most buyers would overlook a few shortcomings. In good times maybe a hun or a bit more. Given the trend of slotcar slump we're experiencing, I think BW is pretty accurate ....60-90 bux is my guess.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow!Pretty good bux for a car I found at my neighbors curb about 25 years ago!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

How about these?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

philo426 said:


> How about these?



Wow they look very clean. Aside from the brokeen window in blue dino. Which I think is an uncommon color. Anyone? The charger is some coin. Even in that color. Is the condition good? Any cut wheel wells or broken posts?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

No the body is essentially mint no damage or cut-out wheel-wells!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

With the current deafening silence, @ this time your PM's are probably 
soaring!!!  :hat: :thumbsup:  :dude:


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

WEll there is nothing in my inbox,so I guess they are less than impressive!oh well i still think they are cool!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Either way, enjoy & good Luck!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

The purple Charger looks like a Johnny Lightning body. They released them with the wider spacing between the black stripes. I'm almost certain that Aurora's didn't have any with that much gap between the stripes.

Randy.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I thought the Charger to be a J/L too, looks good next to the Cobra & Dino.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*At a glance*

I try and stay away from this stuff cuz I'm usually wrong. :freak:
but what the hell...based on one topside 3/4 view in which the subject at hand is not the central subject of the photo...

Note that the leading edge of the roof is unpainted, nor is there a lick of paint around the entire drip edge. The roof mask itself is overdone and actually exposes territory beyond the drip edge. It looks very stiff and fresh...like Spok's haircut after a sunburn. It's been white walled ....LOLOLOLOL....er that's what we used to call those late summer haircuts ya got just before school starts. 

This clunky appearance is characteristic of an enamel respray. It just doesnt lay down like Lacquer...I dont care what the adds say! As Randy points out the stripes arent quite skookum either. Given that the roof is an obvious retouch I cant exclude that the stripes werent fudged as well. 

The inside of the passenger door looks deep purple with no mottling where you would expect to see some trailing underspray. The driver's door has a deeper reflective luster than most factory painted bodies. This indicates that it may well be a molded in color original.

Were it actually a later car you'd have all the tiny details too, like accents and trim....or at the worst some vestiges there-of. The light touch details are long since honed off by playwear. So it's a reasonalbe assumption that the roof and stripes had an equal amount of playwear. Hence the retouch.

Finally, we can see that the chassis has a brass idler and copper pick ups which one would presume is a t-jet. Were that not an original t-jet body, you'd notice that the fit wouldnt be quite as good around the wells. 

I was initially inclined to go with Randy and Dyno. Because of the discrepancies in the playwear and the everlasting luster of color molded plastic. I'm gonna go out on the limb and vote: retouched original.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes dudes i think it is a newer Johnny lightning Charger body!


----------

